# Travel Destinations > Australia & New Zealand >  Australia and New Zealand 30cm Closer!

## Australia

The massive earthquake last week has brought New Zealand closer to Australia, scientists say.


The 7.8 magnitude quake in the Tasman Sea has expanded New Zealand's South Island westwards by about 30cm (12in).

As the New Zealand media have observed, is it unlikely to bring cheaper air fares!

NZ nearer Australia

----------

